# Faux Prime Rib



## YelojktBob (Feb 24, 2018)

I saw this recipe on Chefsteps YouTube channel and thought I would give it a shot. I have tried Bearcarver's Chuck Roast recipe and it was flat out amazing so I figured this one would be good as well and possibly make other understand that Sous Vide cooking can take budget cuts of meat and make them premium dishes. You can pay $11.50/lb for actual Prime Rib or you can pay $4.49/lb for a Rib and Chuck Roast and end up with the same quality after some time and it isn't even labor intensive. I will show you the process and let you see the results. This is the best beef roast I have ever eaten... Period.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 24, 2018)

I started with an 8 lb. Rib end cut Chuck Roast from the local butcher shop. I trussed it, seasoned it with local grocery store bought beef Prime rib rub and pre-seared it. I then double bag and sealed it and set it in the °135 degree sous vide bath for 44 hours.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 24, 2018)

After 44 hours of extreme efforts in patience building... I preheated the oven to °450 degrees and whipped two egg whites to stiff peaks. I blended fresh cracked black pepper, rosemary, garlic and onion powders, and kosher salt. And removed the Chuck from the sous vide bath. I saved the bag juices to make a strained ju. I coated the chuck with the fluffed up egg whites and then have it a heavy coating of the blended seasonings. I then put it in the oven for 20 minutes. I was making sure the egg white crust was crispy and brown so your oven time may vary, just check it after 15 minutes and get it where you like it. I used that time to simmer the bag drippings and strain them for a beautiful clear ju.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 24, 2018)

After the 20 minutes in the oven, the Chuck was pulled, sliced, and devoured! Well... Not all eight pounds but a good 5 lbs. We all agreed that it was as good of not better than Prime rib with the neighbor saying it was better than any Prime rib he had ever had. It truly was amazing. The bonus is that for the budget minded home chef, this recipe provides a fantastic center piece roast for an event at a very wallet friendly price.


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 24, 2018)

Damn. I'd eat the heck out of it too. Lay back on the recliner and have meat sweats for a few. Then go back for more. 
If it's good tasting. Who cares what part of the Moo it came from. Very nice. Point!


----------



## tktplz (Feb 24, 2018)

OK, here in NW Louisiana, Boneless chuck comes in at 2.69 to 2.99 a lb. on sale. That could be some inexpensive Prime Rib tasting Chuck Roast. Our bone-in Rib Roast on sale here is 4.99 a lb. Boneless rib-eye is 5.99 a lb. on sale.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 24, 2018)

That looks awesome . Nice job . I've done 2 using Bear's time / temp . The first one was so much like prime rib I could not believe it . 

Your sliced shot looks fantastic . I was just reading about truss and pre-sear before SV . I have to try it . 
Again I bet that was good .


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 24, 2018)

Book marked for later. That looks good


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 25, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
I think it was definitely worth all the effort & time!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 25, 2018)

That works for me! 
Nice stuff and good pics!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2018)

Beautiful Job, Bob!!:)

That's the Proof right there, how you can make an Awesome Beef Meal with a Cheap cut of meat.
I "Like" it.
Looks Fantastic!!


Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 25, 2018)

The center of a chuck roast is an extension of the rib roast:


The horizontal parallel lines between the Chuck and the Rib show where the "Chuck/Rib Roll" is; i.e. the center cut of the forequarter.  Just like the fore loin in the hog.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 25, 2018)

The tenderness of the chuck is less than of the rib because the chuck is 'weight-bearing' in the shoulder; i.e. the foreleg of the steer.  But, the center of the chuck roll is just as tender as the rib as the chuck roll is not weight-bearing; only the arm shoulder is.


----------



## YelojktBob (Feb 25, 2018)

Yes, Pops! I did some research on that as well and that is why I bought the rib end cut. Also because it had some cap meat in it and who doesn't love that stuff. In addition to the tender muscles their are some tougher ones in there as well and I think that this is where the Sous Vide excelled. It allows you to cook the meat at the target temp for a long period of time in order to break down those tougher muscles without overcooking or drying it out due to it cooking in a vac sealed bag. The science of cooking is what has always inspired me... Big time Alton Brown, Chef Science fan. Thanks for explaining that and providing the graphic... Awesome.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2018)

Another one added to the "must cook" list. Thanks for posting!

Looks awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for the full process with pics...  And the fantastic looking finale!
Multiple Likes.


----------



## worm304 (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks amazing! Adding this to the list of things to try although it would be a smoking situation.  Getting pretty excited about rib roasts going on sale for Easter.  Why have I not bought a sous vide system yet?  Birthday coming up, might have to drop some hints to the wife.


----------

